# My first eviction



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

I did my first eviction ever. It went really well, or as well as it could for someone losing their home. The home was already vacant, the doors were unlocked, and the realtor and police officer decided to leave the property inside the house. I didn't realize when I change the locks they wanted pictures of the locks before, removed, and reinstalled, and the same with fridges and toilets. They've approved payment on everything since my back and forth with them about everything. They also had me put a bid in for junk removal of everything inside and out.

I bid 12 loads of 12.5 yards for $8200 with $50 for dead animal removal, $50 for clean swept floors, and $60 per trip since it's almost an hour each way. Is that a fair price or over/under? I'm learning to deal with these PP companies as I'm not generally doing things like this.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

$54/CY seems like a good price, HUD allowable is $50/CY so they may come back and ask you to drop your price to that. It mostly depends on how far the closest disposal facility is and what they charge. Same thing on the dead animal, some of the landfills I use are charging $75+ for animals the size of a dog+. 

Make sure you get all of your pricing approvals from the service company in writing - and make sure they know (in writing) that all your estimated pricing is net to you after all discounts have been applied. Finally, educate yourself on their photo requirements. This is where most of these service companies will find a reason to reduce your invoice or not pay you all together. Once you fully understand their requirements, err on the safe side and double or triple the amount of pics they require. I also make sure that my clients understand that I won't be using their website to submit results - I will be emailing them in zipfiles and sending my own invoice. Most of the service companies' websites are antiquated and slow - a huge waste of time. 

Good luck & let us know how it goes.


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

As of right now they approved my bid, which is great! I charged the $60 per trip fee because it is almost an hour each way to the landfill and back. The landfill here won't charge me for the dead animal disposal. I have found that they want a ton of pictures, so I'll be sure that I'm taking them while loading the trailer, after it's loaded, when it's empty, and each and every load. I do use Aspen iProperty, and some of my pictures couldn't be uploaded due to size, I offered to send them in a zip file in an email if they wanted the ones that wouldn't upload due to size, but they ended up approving everything after I stated that. All in all, it's going pretty well with this one, and I look forward to being able to do the total junk removal. I am going to hire a few people to get everything outside where I can just take myself and one person to actually load everything up after that point, it'll reduce my cost and time down the road so seems like a good idea. I'm also going to leave a guy that has been helping me for a couple of years in charge during the first few loads so I can run to the landfill while things are being moved.


----------



## arandol17 (Mar 30, 2017)

Where do you go to get directly with hud? The company I sub through only gives me 20 dollars a cyd.


MHauling said:


> I did my first eviction ever. It went really well, or as well as it could for someone losing their home. The home was already vacant, the doors were unlocked, and the realtor and police officer decided to leave the property inside the house. I didn't realize when I change the locks they wanted pictures of the locks before, removed, and reinstalled, and the same with fridges and toilets. They've approved payment on everything since my back and forth with them about everything. They also had me put a bid in for junk removal of everything inside and out.
> 
> I bid 12 loads of 12.5 yards for $8200 with $50 for dead animal removal, $50 for clean swept floors, and $60 per trip since it's almost an hour each way. Is that a fair price or over/under? I'm learning to deal with these PP companies as I'm not generally doing things like this.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

arandol17 said:


> Where do you go to get directly with hud? The company I sub through only gives me 20 dollars a cyd.


 In my experience, you can't work direct for HUD unless you have the ability to cover a region for them - I can't and don't want to do that, especially for HUD. 

On the other hand, getting paid HUD prices is easier. I simply demand them. That's what I charge, take it or leave it. I realize that getting my pricing may not be that successful for everyone - I cover a notoriously hard to cover territory. Almost every client I've ever dealt with understands that fact and is willing to play ball right from the first phone conversation. Even if you don't have the same situation where you are, don't underestimate the power of negotiation when it comes to pricing. 

Regardless of insurer, HUD pricing is always a good benchmark to use - Either start higher and negotiate down, or maybe have a maximum discount in mind and shoot for that. If you're getting $20/CY, it's because the company you're working with negotiated your pricing and you agreed to it. As a business owner, take charge of your own company, decide what you need to get paid, and go find clients that will pay your rates, they're out there.


----------



## arandol17 (Mar 30, 2017)

Bad thing is we do cover a large area. Basically the whole state of Illinois down from just below Springfield Illinois down. Then we also cover st Louis Missouri.


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

PropPresPro said:


> In my experience, you can't work direct for HUD unless you have the ability to cover a region for them - I can't and don't want to do that, especially for HUD.
> 
> On the other hand, getting paid HUD prices is easier. I simply demand them. That's what I charge, take it or leave it. I realize that getting my pricing may not be that successful for everyone - I cover a notoriously hard to cover territory. Almost every client I've ever dealt with understands that fact and is willing to play ball right from the first phone conversation. Even if you don't have the same situation where you are, don't underestimate the power of negotiation when it comes to pricing.
> 
> Regardless of insurer, HUD pricing is always a good benchmark to use - Either start higher and negotiate down, or maybe have a maximum discount in mind and shoot for that. If you're getting $20/CY, it's because the company you're working with negotiated your pricing and you agreed to it. As a business owner, take charge of your own company, decide what you need to get paid, and go find clients that will pay your rates, they're out there.


While I'm new to this, I second the pricing and taking charge. If they choose to not to accept my bid because of my rates, that's on them. For private customers (residential and business) I charge minimum $32CY when you base it on my cost per load. If you start at my initial pricing, it's closer to $48CY if you're within a 20 mile radius, and between 20-30 mile radius it's bout $64CY. The harder the job, stairs, and distance affects these prices too. 

Don't let anyone but you decide what you're worth when it comes to pricing. I agreed to remove a washer and dryer this past Saturday for free, because it was working units. I could have sold the set for $150 instead of charging $120 to pick it up. When I got there, the seal on the dryer door was hanging down, and the back of the washer was literally taped on. I told the guy I couldn't take it because normally I charge $120 for what I was doing for free. I left there without anything, even scrap. I know my worth, and while it took time out of my day to go to the job, I'm worth more than the crap they were giving me. In the guy's defense, he's not the one who set the whole deal up, and I felt bad because you could see I upset him and caused him to stutter. I just feel like the person who initially set it up figured if I got there and it didn't work, I'd take it anyway. It's the first job I've walked off from after showing up to, and I've been doing in home junk removal for probably about 5 years and have been burnt more than once by a customer lying. I'm just not doing that anymore. I quit my job to work for myself full time, and I know my worth. Know your worth too, and either they use you or don't. You'll find plenty of other jobs to do with or without them, at the prices you're asking.


----------



## arandol17 (Mar 30, 2017)

What area do you cover state wise?


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

arandol17 said:


> What area do you cover state wise?


I only cover middle Tennessee. Our cost of living is lower than many places in the US, so I would assume that your rates should be close to mine. Generally for private residence I charge $400 for a 12.5 yard dump trailer load, assuming it's within a 20 mile radius, ground level items, and no TVs or tires.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

arandol17 said:


> Bad thing is we do cover a large area. Basically the whole state of Illinois down from just below Springfield Illinois down. Then we also cover st Louis Missouri.


 That is a large area. The entire state of Illinois is 57,915 square miles. Do you cover the areas you stated with or without additional travel fees?


----------



## arandol17 (Mar 30, 2017)

I said everything below Springfield in the state of Illinois and st Louis missouri.



PropPresPro said:


> arandol17 said:
> 
> 
> > Bad thing is we do cover a large area. Basically the whole state of Illinois down from just below Springfield Illinois down. Then we also cover st Louis Missouri.
> ...


----------



## Jimfromthelou (Aug 1, 2018)

MHauling said:


> I did my first eviction ever. It went really well, or as well as it could for someone losing their home. The home was already vacant, the doors were unlocked, and the realtor and police officer decided to leave the property inside the house. I didn't realize when I change the locks they wanted pictures of the locks before, removed, and reinstalled, and the same with fridges and toilets. They've approved payment on everything since my back and forth with them about everything. They also had me put a bid in for junk removal of everything inside and out.
> 
> I bid 12 loads of 12.5 yards for $8200 with $50 for dead animal removal, $50 for clean swept floors, and $60 per trip since it's almost an hour each way. Is that a fair price or over/under? I'm learning to deal with these PP companies as I'm not generally doing things like this.


How do you guys get these prices just looking for direction. How to get with a broker. Ive been doing this for 6 years i worked for mcs... i quit ofcourse but they had the best prices ive ever seen im just tired of making 20 a cubic yard and crap prices for good work. I work for regionals at the moment that mostly work for Altisource and lps. Any help is extremely appreciated.


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

Jimfromthelou said:


> How do you guys get these prices just looking for direction. How to get with a broker. Ive been doing this for 6 years i worked for mcs... i quit ofcourse but they had the best prices ive ever seen im just tired of making 20 a cubic yard and crap prices for good work. I work for regionals at the moment that mostly work for Altisource and lps. Any help is extremely appreciated.


I sent you a PM. I didn't include how I'm new to the game. I just know what I expect, and they can play ball my way, or I can walk away from any jobs that own't do things my way for pricing. The easiest way to get with a broker/realtor, is to do some private work for them. I got lucky, quite honestly. 2 of the 3 jobs I've bid for Guardian have been from 1 realtor. I picked up from her dad, then her brother in law (the city attorney here), and then a house she was selling. I think she threw my name in the hat with the property management company. There's a bit more, like my initial bid was to a different realtor that wasn't selling the house (she was trying to be a middle man and inflating my bid to make a profit off of me), and then the property management company contacting me directly for a bid, which I won. But if they're paying poorly after being in it for 6 years, I would do what I can to change that. In my market there's not a lot of insured junk removal companies that will do everything I do, so that helps. Market saturation can be good or bad, but being one of the few to do things right in a market can be a huge selling point.


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

arandol17 said:


> I said everything below Springfield in the state of Illinois and st Louis missouri.


If you're traveling 10+ miles in any direction, get a trip fee, even for a bid. One thing PropPro taught me was that. I won't ever travel for free again.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

MHauling said:


> If you're traveling 10+ miles in any direction, get a trip fee, even for a bid. One thing PropPro taught me was that. I won't ever travel for free again.


I'm embarrassed to say that I often travel more than 10 miles without an additional travel fee. My home county is 5,256 square miles and I cover the more populated areas of it as a "standard coverage" area. That routinely means 30-40 mile round trips. Although I don't require a travel fee for initial/recurring services in this area, I do make up for it by adding it after the fact somewhere in my bids.

As for the remaining 147,040 square miles that I often travel through outside of my standard coverage area. . . I drive a 4x4, diesel, long box, crew cab truck fully loaded with tools and supplies, and am usually pulling either a 16' tandem landscape trailer loaded with somewhere north of $20,000 in equipment, or a 14' tandem dump trailer. I just spent another $1,850 on tires for this truck today (3rd set in 20 months), and tires on the landscape trailer 2 months ago. Hotel expenses, oil & fuel filter changes ($200+ combined if I do them myself), diesel is $3.35/gallon, insurance, taxes, misc wear & tear. . .

If any clients require my services, they need to come up with the money to move this setup down the road.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

MHauling said:


> I did my first eviction ever. It went really well, or as well as it could for someone losing their home. The home was already vacant, the doors were unlocked, and the realtor and police officer decided to leave the property inside the house. I didn't realize when I change the locks they wanted pictures of the locks before, removed, and reinstalled, and the same with fridges and toilets. They've approved payment on everything since my back and forth with them about everything. They also had me put a bid in for junk removal of everything inside and out.
> 
> I bid 12 loads of 12.5 yards for $8200 with $50 for dead animal removal, $50 for clean swept floors, and $60 per trip since it's almost an hour each way. Is that a fair price or over/under? I'm learning to deal with these PP companies as I'm not generally doing things like this.



if you're dealing with a PP company you may want to consider following their PP pricing when you bid! Fair is relative - If you have to spend $100.00 (includes employee time) to get $150.00 - is it worth it to you?


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

Bear said:


> if you're dealing with a PP company you may want to consider following their PP pricing when you bid! Fair is relative - If you have to spend $100.00 (includes employee time) to get $150.00 - is it worth it to you?


I bid higher than their pricing, as their pricing is definitely not enough to do the work. It will take 5 or 6 people probably 6-8 hours just to move everything to the outside of the house, not including load time of those items, the items outside, or the dump costs. I think they only offer somewhere between $20-$30 per cubic yard, and I don't operate at those costs even for private home owners. My absolute cheapest pricing is $32 per cubic yard and that's for jobs that are close and on the first floor.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

*There Goes Your Bid.*



MHauling said:


> I bid higher than their pricing, as their pricing is definitely not enough to do the work. It will take 5 or 6 people probably 6-8 hours just to move everything to the outside of the house, not including load time of those items, the items outside, or the dump costs. I think they only offer somewhere between $20-$30 per cubic yard, and I don't operate at those costs even for private home owners. My absolute cheapest pricing is $32 per cubic yard and that's for jobs that are close and on the first floor.


*"bid 12 loads of 12.5 yards for $8200 with $50 for dead animal removal, $50 for clean swept floors, and $60 per trip"*

*The reality* is, Your client could care less about the cost as long as it can be justified (and that's likely where you want/need to be w/ your bids) 

*"My absolute cheapest pricing is $32 per cubic yard"*

.... then that's exactly where you want to be. Your "cheapest" price doesn't have to be a loss-leader; it can
be the bread and butter but you'll need to know your numbers.

12.5 CYD - x32 - 400
dead anmial removal - 50
Sweep The Floors - 50
Trip - 60
5:heads x8hours


National and Regional "Property Preservation(PP)" client (employees) are clueless as to what the real cost is and that's ball-field. 

They have ideas (and Cost Estimators(CE) but with all things, as time evolves things get "smarter" but for now, you have a window of opportunity. 

Your client doesn't know what your dumping fee is, however you may find that by using the dump fee cost as a tool, you may increase your chances for approval. 

"*We're giving you work, we expect retail (or better) pricing- we expect you to be a team player*" seems to be the mind set.

Preservation Vendors seem to receive higher bid approvals when the bid is justified in price and that's just one reason they need to see it in writing. 

*MHauling*, *you are correct. Give em your best price while putting a steak on your table. Labor is skilled worked!*


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

Bear said:


> *"My absolute cheapest pricing is $32 per cubic yard"*
> 
> .... then that's exactly where you want to be. Your "cheapest" price doesn't have to be a loss-leader; it can
> be the bread and butter but you'll need to know your numbers.




And it is my bread and butter. My goal is to hit 4 full loads a day, which would give me plenty to pay my guys well, provide employer sponsored insurance, vacation, expand my business (which would then hopefully double to 8 loads per day), and provide well for my family. I'm not there yet, but it is literally what I wish every load was. They're usually quick pickups (20-40 minutes), quick dumps, and head to the next one. It really is ideal.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> I'm embarrassed to say that I often travel more than 10 miles without an additional travel fee. My home county is 5,256 square miles and I cover the more populated areas of it as a "standard coverage" area. That routinely means 30-40 mile round trips. Although I don't require a travel fee for initial/recurring services in this area, I do make up for it by adding it after the fact somewhere in my bids.
> 
> As for the remaining 147,040 square miles that I often travel through outside of my standard coverage area. . . I drive a 4x4, diesel, long box, crew cab truck fully loaded with tools and supplies, and am usually pulling either a 16' tandem landscape trailer loaded with somewhere north of $20,000 in equipment, or a 14' tandem dump trailer. I just spent another $1,850 on tires for this truck today (3rd set in 20 months), and tires on the landscape trailer 2 months ago. Hotel expenses, oil & fuel filter changes ($200+ combined if I do them myself), diesel is $3.35/gallon, insurance, taxes, misc wear & tear. . .
> 
> If any clients require my services, they need to come up with the money to move this setup down the road.


What's your average yearly miles? I think I ran 74,000 one year back in 2012. You take the mileage deduction? Ever have the tax man question you? I haven't but I'm always leary of it triggering an audit. It's a HUGE deduction...and yes, a HUGE expense.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> What's your average yearly miles? I think I ran 74,000 one year back in 2012. You take the mileage deduction? Ever have the tax man question you? I haven't but I'm always leary of it triggering an audit. It's a HUGE deduction...and yes, a HUGE expense.


I'm clocking around 50K a year for the last couple of years, down from 70ish through the boom years. I do take the mileage deduction & have never had a problem - I think it would be hard for them to argue mileage when they see the odometer and fuel and hotel receipts. My accountant always tells me it's the hotel receipts that will trigger the audit - Hasn't happened yet. . .


----------

